# surviving quarantine



## telegramsam (Oct 13, 2008)

If you were quarantined with a bunch of people who were sick with something you had not caught yet, any tips for survival?


----------



## notorious (Oct 13, 2008)

Try to stay still and conserve your energy, eat as much as possible, maybe wear a decontaminating mask of some sort or suggest that the sick do. Don't do things that make you susceptible to biological agents.


----------



## NappyRootz (Oct 13, 2008)

I have an idea of what being quarantined means but I'm not exactly sure. Will someone please explain it to me?


----------



## CHUM (Oct 13, 2008)

NappyRootz said:


> I have an idea of what being quarantined means but I'm not exactly sure. Will someone please explain it to me?


Quarantine is voluntary or compulsory isolation, typically to contain the spread of something considered dangerous, often but not always disease. (from wikipedia)......

basically......you hide yourself from the sickies......so you don't become a sickie yourself.....


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

NappyRootz said:


> I have an idea of what being quarantined means but I'm not exactly sure. Will someone please explain it to me?


Source: http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/quarantine

quar·an·tine /ˈkwɔrənˌtin, ˈkwɒr-, ˌkwɔrənˈtin, ˌkwɒr-/ Pronunciation Key - [kwawr-uhn-teen, kwor-, kwawr-uhn-teen, kwor-]
-tined, -tin·ing.
-noun
1.	a strict isolation imposed to prevent the spread of disease.
2.	a period, originally 40 days, of detention or isolation imposed upon ships, persons, animals, or plants on arrival at a port or place, when suspected of carrying some infectious or contagious disease.
3.	a system of measures maintained by governmental authority at ports, frontiers, etc., for preventing the spread of disease.
4.	the branch of the governmental service concerned with such measures.
5.	a place or station at which such measures are carried out, as a special port or dock where ships are detained.
6.	the detention or isolation enforced.
7.	the place, esp. a hospital, where people are detained.
8.	a period of 40 days.
9.	social, political, or economic isolation imposed as a punishment, as in ostracizing an individual or enforcing sanctions against a foreign state.
-verb (used with object)
10.	to put in or subject to quarantine.
11.	to exclude, detain, or isolate for political, social, or hygienic reasons.

(www.dictionary.com is your friend)


----------



## ldmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

Many people do NOT realize that each county in this country has a designated person who can, lawfully, order nearly anyone quarantined. It doesn't take a CDC doctor riding in on a helicopter to do so. If you are quarantined you will MOST LIKELY be quarantined wherever you happen to be. 

If the disease is painful, but not deadly, I think the following precautions are in order.

1. Bacteria and virii like moist environments, SOME bacteria don't care (anthrax) but most are not at all likely to spread in a dry environment. Don't share any areas with infected persons that are likely to be wet or damp or humid. That means separate bathrooms, kitchen facilities.

2. Air supply. If you are all using a common air supply, turn it off. Forced air heaters or typical commercial buildings recycle their air - you don't even want to know what a chiller box looks like in a large commercial building - slime city. So turn the air system OFF. 

3. Germs don't like hard surfaces as much as fluffy ones (like couches) so I would prefer to stay in a room or area that has no carpet.

4. Vector is important - HOW does the disease spread? The scariest ones (and the ones most likely to get you quarantined) are airborne. MOST disease spread is by infected bodily fluids, never ever share any item with an infected person, of ANY kind. So what if you use an autoclave, the chances are to get the item from an infected person you had to go into an area where they were - dangerous. Like the air conditioning, just give it up.

5. Positive ventilation. It means that you don't want air to flow INTO your area, so pick a side of the building or structure that the wind hits, then open the window to cause air to flow OUT of the area you are in, if it's dead air - set up a fan in the window. 

6. Do NOT fail to wash/treat any wound you have - the biggest protection you have from any infection is your skin, any break in it is like throwing a door open. Immediately wash and bandage a wound of any sort.

7. Think holes. There are only so many holes that give a pathway into your body. Your eyes should always have protective goggles on them if you leave your area, your hands should always have a disposable glove on them when you leave your area, and you should strip them at your door and toss them outside when you reenter your area. Put plastic bags over your shoes and dispose of them the same way. Buy an industrial grade protective breathing mask (the kind that don't cover your eyes) and LEAVE IT by the door as you come and go. 

Do not neglect your water and food needs. Your body needs high quality forms of protein and vitamins/minerals to build defenses, it needs carbohydrates for energy and some fat to replenish some vital things inside your body. Demand that any water you get is either from a commercial source, or sterilized. 

If the disease IS deadly, you need to make it clear to your 'mates' that if anybody attempts to get near you, you will treat it as a deadly assault - and kill them.


----------



## Big B (Oct 28, 2008)

Sovreign silver brand collidial silver spray, kills both bacteria and viruses.
Also Phytocillin.
Look in your health food store, these are great products.
Lemon oil will kill germs on contact, buy it as an essential oil , dab a little 
around mouth and nostrils, be careful it will burn (sting) a mucous membrains.
I use these products as I fly internationally about four times a year. Use to get sick every time I flew overseas, three hundred people breathing the same air for 14 hours. Never been sick one time since I started, my wife sprays lemon oil extract on a cotton ball, and I put it in my shirt pocket, it forms a shield close to your nose and mouth.
Really works....
Big B


----------



## litlrooh (Oct 17, 2008)

THE best defense against becoming ill with most anything is HAND WASHING, HAND WASHING, HAND WASHING.

After that, good nutrition, with plenty of protein, vitamins, and minerals.


----------



## solaceofwinter (Oct 29, 2008)

ldmaster said:


> If the disease IS deadly, you need to make it clear to your 'mates' that if anybody attempts to get near you, you will treat it as a deadly assault - and kill them.


best post on the board!


----------



## 10101 (Oct 31, 2008)

+1 on that


----------

